# Treat Recipes?



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

I hope this is the right place to post this...
So today when i was making a new batch of dog treats I got to wondering if anyone makes their own hedgehog treats or thought of doing so. I make all of my dogs and horses treats from scratch so thought it would only be fair if I made Henry some too. I have some questions before I start attempting to make something to satisfy Henrys picky taste:
1. Would it be a good idea to make my own treats for henry or should I stick to fruits and veggies?
2. What are hedgehog safe baking ingredients?
3. Do you have any recipes you use for your hedgehog?
4. If making treats are a bad idea what are some ways I can make Henrys fruits and veggies more interesting/ different for him?
5. What ingredients should I stay clear of?
6.Any tips for making homemade treats?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

So I've found a few recipes I`d like to try, before I try them I just want to make sure they are safe for hedgehogs!

Fruit Gummies
Ingredients
-2 Strawberries 
-1 Apple, peeled 
-1 Celery stick 
-2/3 C White flour 
-1/2 C Water 

Directions
-Heat oven to 350 degrees.
-Dice and chop all ingredients into small pieces and pour into a medium sized bowl. 
-Smash ingredients until a mush is formed-may are thick or watery whatever desired. 
-Drain a little bit of water if too much is left over. 
-Place teaspoon sized treats onto a cooking sheet about 1 inch apart. 
-Place in oven and bake for 6-10 minutes o brown. 
-When done, let set for 3 minutes and then serve

Hedgie Meatballs
Ingredients 
-1 jar of baby food "meat" chicken, turkey, beef, ham?
-1 -2 Tablespoons of a baby food fruit (I use 2nd food bananas)
-1-2 Tablespoons of a baby food single vegetable ( I use squash or sweet potatoes)
-1+ cup of baby cereal--I use oatmeal because of the rice/arsenic issue

optional ingredients
-1-2 teaspoons of golden ground flax meal--for heart health and skin
-3-4 capsules of Co-Sequin for cats (after age 2 or 3, for joint health--empty the capsules in the mix)

Directions 
-Mix together, it needs to be about the consistency of cookie dough. Add more ingredients as needed.
-Drop on a jelly roll pan that has been sprayed with non-stick spray and then wiped off so it's not too thick. I also put down a sheet of aluminum foil.
-This is the hard part--roll into "meatballs" about 1/2 teaspoon each. They have to be hand-rolled to get the air pockets out, otherwise they will be hollow. 
-Bake at 350 degrees for about 15-20 minutes. You want them to be "set" not squishy.
-Let cool completely before feeding
*This makes about 100-140 meatballs.

Hedgehog Pancake 
Ingredients 
-1 egg 
-1/2 banana

Directions 
-mash together (making sure there aren't any lumps)
-put 1/2 tbsp coconut oil in pan
-cook just like how you would cook a pancake 

Nut Balls
Appx. 20 Nut Balls
Ingredients
1/2 cup organic, unsalted, unsweetened peanut butter
1/4 cup sesame seeds, unsalted*
1/4 cup pumpkin seeds, unsalted, hulled*
1/3 cup plain rolled oats
2 tsp flour
2 Tbsp water

Directions
-Preheat the oven to 180F.
-Combine all ingredients and mix well.
-At this point, you should have a dough that will stick together enough to form balls the size a small walnut (~1 heaping teaspoon each).
-Place on a foil-lined baking tray, and bake at 180F for 3 hours. This drys them and make them sturdy and easy to handle. You can let them dry on the counter for an additional 8 hours, if you'd like.


----------

